# How to get around Photobuckets watermarks on your images



## ToddM

If you had a free Photobucket account you're already pretty much locked out of uploading new images to your Photobucket library. But you probably still got tons of images stored on the Photobucket servers. If you want to post your old images less the obnoxious watermark, then check this out.

You can modify your share link so that when it's displayed it circumvents the watermark (as of this date).

Demonstration:

So I looked on TPF to find an old thread with a watermarked Photobucket Image. I found this image in the the General Gallery here on TPF at this location here:

This place intrigues me

You need to follow the link above and see the OP's original image to verify that it is a locked out image from 2015. There is no TPF editing available for threads that old. There has been no meddling with that image or it's link.

And here's the image from the old thread:





The thread was originally posted on Nov. 30, 2015 by TPF user chiefpackman. I have no idea who this person is or anything about their Photobucket account.

I right clicked on their photo and copied the link location, opened up a browser window and pasted it into the address bar which took me to here:

Photobucket

I copied their Photobucket BBC code link for the image, which looks like this:






Look at the section that is highlighted in yellow.


Now, all you do is modify the link by deleting the sections in red, then change the section in yellow from "i472" to "oimg"






Till you have this for your final link..






Then the image is displayed without the watermark!







Some of the share links from Photobucket my differ such as these links if you look at the sections in yellow:






Regardless of what the section between "http://" and ".photobucket" looks like, delete the sections in red and alter the section in yellow to read "oimg":






And then you have this for your final link which will display the image absent the watermark:







Note: I heavily edited the original body of this post for a more easily understandable explanation.


----------



## isabellsophie

Great thread. Thanks for sharing with us a piece of useful information.
Which are the best Best Cameras For Videography?


----------



## snowbear

isabellsophie said:


> Great thread. Thanks for sharing with us a piece of useful information.
> Which are the best Best Cameras For Videography?


Why open a thread that's over a year old and post something completely unrelated?  Please start your own thread.


----------



## isabellsophie

Sure.


----------

